# Here’s to turning in 2020



## CHJ (11 Jan 2020)

As is the norm this time of year, several projects in the system awaiting the joys of spring; however given the reasonable shed temps over the last couple of days, it seemed it's time to stop prevaricating and start the tools turning.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Jan 2020)

Very nice the pot flows and the grain certainly stands out. Happy turning for 2020 to you


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2020)

Another little pot finally got the finishing touches today. 










The wood has been going through various stages of relocation and drying since it arrived in Oct 2006.


----------



## Dalboy (25 Jan 2020)

Very nice Chas I like the tapered look. Busy doing odd jobs at the moment


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2020)

I'm going to have to do some turning this year. Yep, this non-spinney woody is going to have to grit his teeth and fix a lump of wood into a lathe. Acorn newel caps in oak are in my near future*. So, indeed, here's to turning in 2020.

*I even contemplated carving 3 "green man" 4-faced newel caps to avoid doing any turning, but realised they would probably take longer than the entire staircase build.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2020)

Dalboy":27gcwu52 said:


> Very nice Chas I like the tapered look. Busy doing odd jobs at the moment



Thanks *Derek,* I've had a couple of weeks of "behind the scenes" so to speak odd jobs and turning going on, feels like I've not achieved much when there's nothing to post.



MikeG.":27gcwu52 said:


> I'm going to have to do some turning this year. .Acorn newel caps in oak are in my near future*. .


 Glad you picked something simple like a great lump of Oak to start your turning experience. :!: :!: (hammer)


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2020)

CHJ":2wm9vdxg said:


> ..........Glad you picked something simple like a great lump of Oak to start your turning experience. :!: :!: (hammer)



It's not the start, Chaz. I've turned various bits and pieces over the years when it's been absolutely unavoidable. I even made myself a pole lathe once, for a giggle (I geared it up, too, which was an interesting but short-lived experiment).


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2020)

Real mixed bag of bits this one, just picked up oddments of similar/complimentary colouring from the 'I'll find a use for them sometime box' , some partially assembled.


----------



## Robbo3 (30 Jan 2020)

Funnily enough, that looks more natural than those with selected woods. I like it anyway.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Jan 2020)

Very nice. 

It is surprising what woods we have stashed away for those just in case moments and most times I still can't find the right type/colour of wood for that little project.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2020)

It's a major problem, and continuously increasing, unfortunately there aren't any young or new to turning folks locally that could come and pick them over.

I'm going to spread the message amongst the local craft groups to see if any of them can make use of little bits of 'pretty' wood.

More and more are going into my neighbours firewood stocks for use as kindling, there's a limit to how many knobs, feet, earrings, necklaces etc. I can see me producing.


----------



## RickG (1 Feb 2020)

Unsurprisingly, you're doing some really impressive work this year, Chas.

As a newbie to this, it would be really good to see how you make these and what processes you go through. Just the cutting, smoothing and preparing of the segments, ready to take the veneers must take quite some time.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2020)

RickG":4vm28bam said:


> ...As a newbie to this, it would be really good to see how you make these and what processes you go through. Just the cutting, smoothing and preparing of the segments, ready to take the veneers must take quite some time.


Thank you *Rick* for the comment, these pieces are really very simple in construction, the vital requirement is care in turning the joint mating tenon surfaces a true 90 deg. to the axis of the turnings, if you don't the joint glue lines can enlarge as you clean up the final assembly.

The Segments do not get any work regarding angles or mating surfaces after they leave the saw; in my case a chop saw, once again it is a case of being pedantic with the setting up of blade travel and angles. If the angles are inaccurate trying to adjust them post cutting has a 50-50 chance at best of ending in tears.

There is a reasonably detailed WIP of the last Cherry Pot ready for public posting in the near future.

There are some basic WIP on my web site of how I do them, rather dated now as I've gained experience and refined my methods a little.


----------



## CHJ (5 Feb 2020)

Last of this batch of oddments, hopefully I can start on something that does not generate even more small bits too good to throw away like the last few projects have.


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2020)

On the basis that we might get some warm weather at some time and there could be an outlet for some more door wedges for those hot windy days when slamming doors are a niggle.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Feb 2020)

CHJ":14izf6cv said:


> On the basis that we might get some warm weather at some time and there could be an outlet for some more door wedges for those hot windy days when slamming doors are a niggle.



Nice addition to the stock Chas and some great mix of woods. 



I am moving a lot of my wood stock as the wind has taken the roof off of one store now need to rebuild as once the roof went it effected other parts of the store easier to rebuild the whole shed, luckily not the workshop or the second store.

This comment is not a serious one and I feel for anyone who has been affected by the weather.
You could sell them to hold doors open to allow the water to pass straight through or to hold the doors closed against the pressure of water.


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2020)

Not the most elegant versions, mainly down to the use of Oak which does not have exactly fine grain detail.


----------



## KimG (1 Mar 2020)

Such smart items, a real credit to your skill Chas, they look very nice.


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2020)

KimG":3o3uxw9e said:


> Such smart items, a real credit to your skill Chas, they look very nice.


Thanks *Kim*, they are passable in presentation as far as the local QC is concerned, the design of the lids on these letting them down somewhat.
Been trying to speed up production whilst achieving better control of the internal dimensions; have managed the latter in particular, trying to modify the lids to avoid having to be critical on the individual fitting has not been so successful. Will have to go back to the original inset lids which look smarter or change the top design completely.


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2020)

Back to the Simples.


----------



## Noho12C (2 Mar 2020)

Beautiful work !

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2020)

Not my favourite 'wood' to work with, had it on the shelf for many years, need not have bothered to get it in the first place, all saw dust and no shavings.
Finishes up so dark the extensive figuring is lost unless examined close up, finished with friction polish.


----------



## CHJ (4 Mar 2020)

A bit more figuring to show, not much easier to handle on the cutting front being such a soft fibrous wood.


----------



## CHJ (6 Mar 2020)

A shallow Fruit Bowl in Burr Birch.


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2020)

Rather cool couple of Saturday hours in the shed.


----------



## Dalboy (7 Mar 2020)

Catching up on some bits and pieces like all the posts that you have done. Some very nice pieces especially like the Birch burr bowls


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2020)

Using up the slab leftovers rather than adding them to the 'oddments' boxes.
Added a Tint to the Sanding Sealer with this piece to bring out the figuring a little more.


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2020)

Something a little more heavyweight to add to the batch of fruit bowls requested, had forgotten how heavy some of these red woods are, now realise why I stacked the slabs upright in the store instead of on the shelves.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Mar 2020)

A couple of very nice pieces Chas. Just out of interest what did you tint the SS with on the Pot Porri piece.

I have in the past used artist oil paints which gives a slight colour tinge to the piece


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2020)

Chestnut Spirit Stain *Derek*, in this instance 'Yew'


----------



## Dalboy (10 Mar 2020)

CHJ":dwgklmmj said:


> Chestnut Spirit Stain *Derek*, in this instance 'Yew'



Thank yew Chas


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2020)

New this stuff was vicious on the colour front from past pieces, this piece from current stock slab did not fail to live up to its reputation.











If anyone wants to do a Quality Control Audit of their dust extraction systems turning and sanding a piece of this stuff is as good as anything to test it.


----------



## RickG (12 Mar 2020)

Gorgeous warm colour and grain there, Chas. That is nice. Beautiful profile too.
Was the wood wet? I guess not from the comment about dust. 
What sort of wood is it?
Many thanks.
Richard


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2020)

RickG":cifpa7h3 said:


> …..
> Was the wood wet? I guess not from the comment about dust.


 No, very dry, wavy edge plank/slab purchased dry in excess of 5 years ago and been in my store since.


RickG":cifpa7h3 said:


> …What sort of wood is it?


As per the image caption " Pau Rosa 200mm diam."


----------



## RickG (13 Mar 2020)

Doh!!! I read that as "Paul Rosa". With the pencil icon next to the text I even thought, "why's Paul Rosa editing posts by Chas"!

Many thanks Chas.


----------



## CHJ (14 Mar 2020)

Another piece not requiring too much effort on the assembly or turning front.


----------



## CHJ (18 Mar 2020)

Some more Walnut oddments out of the bin.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Mar 2020)

I see you are keeping busy in the work shop Chas. Some more nice little pieces for stock


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2020)

'North Wind Doth Blow', shed time.





A little sealer tint to highlight the grain.


----------



## CHJ (31 Mar 2020)

An oddment of Ash.


----------



## Dalboy (1 Apr 2020)

Very nice ash vase Chas =D>


----------



## CHJ (1 Apr 2020)

One of those unexpected developments *Derek*, sorting a shelf out to store some short green Beech planks that need long term drying, came across a couple of pieces of Ash that that had been put aside at some time for handles etc. 
This piece suggested it might be suitable for another project but checks and inclusions decided otherwise and the simple Vase form evolved to make the most of the figuring..


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2020)

Just a simple bit of turning to get the lathe back from its month long sabbatical whilst more pressing tasks were dealt with.


----------



## CHJ (30 May 2020)

A little Bon-Bon Dish.


----------



## Dalboy (31 May 2020)

Nice little dish Chas simple lines and very functional.

Glad to see you are still getting workshop time but if like me at a slower pace as there is only so much you can keep storing up


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2020)

And another one along the same theme;












Dalboy":20kxymoz said:


> Glad to see you are still getting workshop time but if like me at a slower pace as there is only so much you can keep storing up


Frustrating when store stock needs shifting* Derek*; but as you say the normal routines have been destroyed and we like many others have been sorting the property inside and out as a diversion. Gathered a few aches and pains on the way that coincidently are putting the brakes on the turning somewhat now the chore list is done.


----------



## Dalboy (31 May 2020)

Another nice piece like the little decoration around the piece.

My other diversion is the garden especially the veg patch and greenhouse I have just come in to post the progress on two of the models that I am building in the projects section as you know I am building three all at the same time, this means three piles of parts in the workshop.


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2020)

A couple more collections of oddments of wood finished off today, not sure they all sit together as well as they might but they are staying put for now.


----------



## J-G (3 Jun 2020)

I normally enjoy your postings CHJ - but these pieces (for me) just don't sit together. You have at least intimated that you are of a similar opinion so are forgiven of course  My first reaction was 'Ouch!' :shock:


----------



## CHJ (4 Jun 2020)

The last two items revisited with more subtle alternate lids,


----------



## J-G (5 Jun 2020)

The difference is tremendous - much more like your usual quality output.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Jun 2020)

Very nice the sutle change makes all the difference


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2020)

Not much of a dent in the oddments of wood but good for the odd hour in the shed.


Some hopes, not sure if it or the operator then became the leading protagonist in 'One of those days'

Three attempts to finish before three different niggling little grain blemishes finally found & resolved.
Dropping it in the open chuck storage draw leads to the subsequent steamed dent removal and the fourth attempt at finishing completed.









Subsequent shop clean-up results in wet and dry Vax turning up its toes, really annoying, after all it's been treated with respect and regularly praised for the last 34+ yrs. 
Think it's going to be a 'check & double check' day in the shed next time before anything's switched on.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Jun 2020)

Nice pot.

I know what you mean I think we all have days like that. I found a couple of dents in the cab roof of the truck I am building luckily did not need to steam it just a couple of drops of water un them and left overnight to dry both now gone


----------



## CHJ (6 Jun 2020)

Little home for an orphaned lid.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Jun 2020)

And there is me using 1/2 of a log to keep one of my doors open :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Looks like I will need to make one for the back door :twisted:


----------



## CHJ (6 Jun 2020)

Dalboy":3s9skr5x said:


> And there is me using 1/2 of a log to keep one of my doors open :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> 
> Looks like I will need to make one for the back door :twisted:



Good job there are a significant number of less discerning punters around. :lol:


----------



## CHJ (23 Jul 2020)

Braved the wrath of the torn neck and shoulder muscles to make some shavings, at least so far the discomfort is no worse than the post physio exercises or over enthusiastic gardening chores.
Currently it's feeling like a couple of Malts worth.


----------



## Dalboy (23 Jul 2020)

Nice bowl Chas, glad you are able to get some workshop time as long as you do not over do things take care and enjoy the time in there.


----------



## CHJ (23 Jul 2020)

Thanks *Derek*, just trying to relieve the frustration quotient, six weeks down and I've been told to expect double or treble that before the agro. ends.
Talk about a constant reminder to watch the posture and sit up straight.
Hope to do some prep. cuts on an ongoing glue-up of elm tomorrow.


----------



## Dalboy (23 Jul 2020)

Just take it easy it will come to those that wait as they say. Not much on the turning front for me as been busy making some models.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jul 2020)

Gloucestershire Elm, Brazilian Mahogany. 
Sealed, Buffed, Microcrystalline wax to finish.


----------



## CHJ (27 Jul 2020)

The usual CSS,buffed and Microcrystalline wax finish.


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2020)

A few more that have made it out of the shop.
Oak, 120mm dia.

.




Oak & Walnut 112mm high





Oak & Walnut 130mm high,





Mahogany & Beech, 147mm high.





All Cellulose sanding sealer, 3wheel buffed and Microcrystalline wax finish.


----------



## Democritus (12 Oct 2020)

Terrific, Chas. Your work is really something to aspire to. I wish I could produce stuff like that. Are they all segmented pieces?
D


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2020)

*D, **Try something simple* like my earlier pieces.
Concentrate on the mating surfaces and don't worry about final dimension constraints, just go with the flow from the tools and what the wood is telling you.
You'll soon develop working methods that suit you.
Then as you refine your designs features *like mortice and tenon joints*  where end grain is involved on thinner sections to add joint strength etc. can be added (These also aid in alignment of sections for glue-up)


----------



## Doug B (12 Oct 2020)

All super pieces Chas


----------



## Linus (14 Oct 2020)

CHJ said:


> *D, **Try something simple* like my earlier pieces.
> Concentrate on the mating surfaces and don't worry about final dimension constraints, just go with the flow from the tools and what the wood is telling you.
> You'll soon develop working methods that suit you.
> Then as you refine your designs features *like mortice and tenon joints*  where end grain is involved on thinner sections to add joint strength etc. can be added (These also aid in alignment of sections for glue-up)


Hi Chas

Lovely work. I had a look at your PDFs and I get the gist. Can you tell me, have you ever cut the taller segments using a bandsaw rather than chopsaw?


----------



## CHJ (14 Oct 2020)

Linus said:


> .... Can you tell me, have you ever cut the taller segments using a bandsaw rather than chopsaw?


Yes *Linus*; *These were cut on the bandsaw* but did need a little post cut fettling to ensure the mating surfaces matched.


----------



## Linus (15 Oct 2020)

Intriguing. I can feel myself being drawn in. I've been playing with a segmented bowl but larger blocks/veneers with a lot of wastage when hollowing so your method looks much more economical than mine. Here is a smaller tester I did earlier but scaling up would make it quite pricey.


----------



## Linus (17 Oct 2020)

CHJ said:


> Yes *Linus*; *These were cut on the bandsaw* but did need a little post cut fettling to ensure the mating surfaces matched.


Using your method I can reduce wastage considerably but may I ask, how did you fettle the segments once cut? Sanding, planing?


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2020)

Linus said:


> Using your method I can reduce wastage considerably but may I ask, how did you fettle the segments once cut? Sanding, planing?


They were hand planed, if you really need control then you could make up a shooting board, best to have a go and sort out which method you find gives most consistent results, personally I find any form of hand held sanding to be the most inconsistent and least controllable.

A "decent" table saw would be better than a bandsaw, but if like me you don't have one then bandsaw it is.


----------



## Linus (17 Oct 2020)

A table saw! Ah such luxury if only I had the space. I have a shooting board for 90 and 45 but that is for cross grain joints and I can't quite fathom how to plane longitudinally with a consistent angle to suit the long segment. Have to give that some thought.


----------



## CHJ (20 Oct 2020)

Some home dried Cherry, 170mm diameter.
Usual CSS, 3 wheel buffed and Microcrystalline wax finish.


----------



## Dalboy (20 Oct 2020)

As I stated elsewhere.

Very nice I like the simple flowing lines and the added red lines which just lift it


----------



## CHJ (20 Oct 2020)

Thanks *Derek*.


----------



## okeydokey (21 Oct 2020)

I simply marvel at and are completed gobsmacked by the style, precision and craftsmanship of the various recent items posted, very well done to all concerned


----------



## gregmcateer (21 Oct 2020)

Lovely bowl, Chas. As per usual, finished to a superb standard


----------

